# Billing/Coding Specialist



## rosconreesy12 (Sep 9, 2011)

Billing/Coding Specialist

Job Description
The Coding Specialist is responsible for on-site routine and complex encounter coding.  Ensure appropriate coding of services (CPT-4, HCPCS), and diagnosis (ICD-9CM) based on review of the entire clinical record for Neighborcare professional fee claims. Provide accurate and timely medical and /or dental billing for Neighborcare Health's medical and dental clinics and programs. Work in partnership and joint accountability with other lead team members to achieve Neighborcare's Mission and Guiding Principles and goals.

Required Experience
1 year of fee coding and billing experience preferred, including Medicare, Medicaid, and third party billing in a medical environment. Must be a Certified Professional Coder through the  AAPC( American Academy of Professional Coders) or a Certified Coding Specialist – Physician Based through AHIMA (American Health Information Management Association) Dental and OB/MSS coding experience is a plus.

http://www.neighborcare.org/

Company Location
Georgetown Administration Office (03)

Job Location
Seattle, WA, US.

Position Type
Full-Time/Regular

Salary
DOE US Dollar (USD)


----------

